# Galliani: "Torneremo grandi, faremo un mercato importante"



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Maggio 2015)

Adriano Galliani ha appena rilasciato delle dichiarazioni che i tifosi rossoneri non ascoltavano da tanti anni. Ecco un breve estratto: *"Torneremo grandi, faremo una campagna acquisti importante"*. 

A breve altri aggiornamenti.

Ecco le sue parole: _"*Credo proprio di si, sarà una campagna acquisti importante, assolutamente. Quando si ha il prestigio del Milan si fa presto a ripartire. Penso alla stagione 1998, l'anno dopo fu scudetto.* Se il prossimo Milan sarà più italiano? Si, assolutamente. Sento sempre i nostri ex allenatori, ma non parlo di Emery che è di un'altra squadra. Finalmente il prossimo anno avremo la tecnologia in campo, abbiamo subito due goal irregolari, difficili da valutare. Non c'è malafede però è un momento in cui De Sciglio ce lo buttano fuori dopo pochi secondi e Menez viene espulso per un fallo non commesso. Gli arbitri vengono giudicati dai loro capi. Pirlo Tevez? Il passato non ha rimedio, sono contento per loro due e per la Juventus. Nelle coppe europee chi gioca e vince porta punti importanti per tutte le altre squadre, proprio come abbiamo fatto noi per tanti anni. *Inzaghi? Abbiamo sempre detto che doveva finire il campionato e così sarà, poi dal 1 giugno prenderemo delle decisioni. Sono assolutamente d'accordo con il presidente. Berlusconi è pieno di voglia e siamo ben intenzionati per la prossima campagna acquisti*"_


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Maggio 2015)

Le sue parole valgono zero.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani ha appena rilasciato delle dichiarazioni che i tifosi rossoneri non ascoltavano da tanti anni. Ecco un breve estratto: *"Torneremo grandi, faremo una campagna acquisti importante"*.
> 
> A breve altri aggiornamenti.



Come al solito, come ogni anno, nel caso non arrivassero i cinesi, sarebbero le solite parole al vento. Vediamo e direi speriamo che abbia ragione il Pelato.


----------



## Iblahimovic (19 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani ha appena rilasciato delle dichiarazioni che i tifosi rossoneri non ascoltavano da tanti anni. Ecco un breve estratto: *"Torneremo grandi, faremo una campagna acquisti importante"*.
> 
> A breve altri aggiornamenti.



mercato importante e galliani non possono stare nella stessa frase. Gia si è partiti con il rinnovo del figlioccio abate..giusto per non perdere l'abitudine di mollare soldi ai soliti noti


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Maggio 2015)

D'accordo... ti credo solo se firmi le tue dimissioni in caso di menzogne


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Le sue parole valgono zero.



Non è nuovo a depistaggi, ma almeno negli ultimi tempi sul calciomercato non rilasciava mai dichiarazioni di questo tipo. E non capisco perché ora dovrebbe bluffare. I tifosi a questo punto non li plachi certo con le chiacchiere. 

Mi sbaglierò, ma credo abbia capito che è in arrivo del grano sonante...


----------



## Iblahimovic (19 Maggio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> D'accordo... ti credo solo se firmi le tue dimissioni in caso di menzogne



no no, dimissioni immediate e strada spianata verso un nuovo ds


----------



## koti (19 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani ha appena rilasciato delle dichiarazioni che i tifosi rossoneri non ascoltavano da tanti anni. Ecco un breve estratto: *"Torneremo grandi, faremo una campagna acquisti importante"*.
> 
> A breve altri aggiornamenti.


Non avevo mai visto Galliani dire queste cose.
Ero abituato al "siamo a posto così", "non arriva nessuno se non parte nessuno".


----------



## Davidinho22 (19 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani ha appena rilasciato delle dichiarazioni che i tifosi rossoneri non ascoltavano da tanti anni. Ecco un breve estratto: *"Torneremo grandi, faremo una campagna acquisti importante"*.
> 
> A breve altri aggiornamenti.



sì, acquistando jose mauri e un pacco di gabinetti da 10 pezzi  o col milan tutto italiano  ma poi nemmeno italiani decenti (verratti) ma gente tipo bocchetti ahahah


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani ha appena rilasciato delle dichiarazioni che i tifosi rossoneri non ascoltavano da tanti anni. Ecco un breve estratto: *"Torneremo grandi, faremo una campagna acquisti importante"*.
> 
> A breve altri aggiornamenti.
> 
> Ecco le sue parole: _"*Credo proprio di si, sarà una campagna acquisti importante, assolutamente. Quando si ha il prestigio del Milan si fa presto a ripartire. Penso alla stagione 1998, l'anno dopo fu scudetto. Se il prossimo Milan sarà più italiano? Si, assolutamente.* Sento sempre i nostri ex allenatori, ma non parlo di Emery che è di un'altra squadra. Finalmente il prossimo anno avremo la tecnologia in campo, abbiamo subito due goal irregolari, difficili da valutare. Non c'è malafede però è un momento in cui De Sciglio ce lo buttano fuori dopo pochi secondi e Menez viene espulso per un fallo non commesso. Gli arbitri vengono giudicati dai loro capi. Pirlo Tevez? Il passato non ha rimedio, sono contento per loro due e per la Juventus. Nelle coppe europee chi gioca e vince porta punti importanti per tutte le altre squadre, proprio come abbiamo fatto noi per tanti anni. *Inzaghi? Abbiamo sempre detto che doveva finire il campionato e così sarò, poi dal 1 giugno prenderemo delle decisioni. Sono assolutamente d'accordo con il presidente. Berlusconi è pieno di voglia e siamo ben intenzionati per la prossima campagna acquisti*"_



*Notizia aggiornata*


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Maggio 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Non avevo mai visto Galliani dire queste cose.
> Ero abituato al "siamo a posto così", "non arriva nessuno se non parte nessuno".



Beh ma non può permettersi di dirlo dopo due stagioni disastrose. Prima aveva la scusa della squadra che faceva più punti di tutti in X anni, della squadra che andava sempre in Europa, ecc. Adesso se si permette di dire che siamo a posto così, mi sa che rischia veramente che gli lancino i mattoni appena lo vedono in strada...



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani ha appena rilasciato delle dichiarazioni che i tifosi rossoneri non ascoltavano da tanti anni. Ecco un breve estratto: *"Torneremo grandi, faremo una campagna acquisti importante"*.
> 
> A breve altri aggiornamenti.
> 
> Ecco le sue parole: _"*Credo proprio di si, sarà una campagna acquisti importante, assolutamente. Quando si ha il prestigio del Milan si fa presto a ripartire. Penso alla stagione 1998, l'anno dopo fu scudetto.* Se il prossimo Milan sarà più italiano? Si, assolutamente. Sento sempre i nostri ex allenatori, ma non parlo di Emery che è di un'altra squadra. Finalmente il prossimo anno avremo la tecnologia in campo, abbiamo subito due goal irregolari, difficili da valutare. Non c'è malafede però è un momento in cui De Sciglio ce lo buttano fuori dopo pochi secondi e Menez viene espulso per un fallo non commesso. Gli arbitri vengono giudicati dai loro capi. Pirlo Tevez? Il passato non ha rimedio, sono contento per loro due e per la Juventus. Nelle coppe europee chi gioca e vince porta punti importanti per tutte le altre squadre, proprio come abbiamo fatto noi per tanti anni. *Inzaghi? Abbiamo sempre detto che doveva finire il campionato e così sarò, poi dal 1 giugno prenderemo delle decisioni. Sono assolutamente d'accordo con il presidente. Berlusconi è pieno di voglia e siamo ben intenzionati per la prossima campagna acquisti*"_


----------



## Brain84 (19 Maggio 2015)

Stavolta gli credo. Il clima che si respira è quantomai teso, forse mai così teso in 30 anni di presidenza. Dire falsità per imbonirsi un tifo ormai allo sfascio e sfiduciato, non gioverebbe a nessuno.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani ha appena rilasciato delle dichiarazioni che i tifosi rossoneri non ascoltavano da tanti anni. Ecco un breve estratto: *"Torneremo grandi, faremo una campagna acquisti importante"*.
> 
> A breve altri aggiornamenti.
> 
> Ecco le sue parole: _"*Credo proprio di si, sarà una campagna acquisti importante, assolutamente. Quando si ha il prestigio del Milan si fa presto a ripartire. Penso alla stagione 1998, l'anno dopo fu scudetto.* Se il prossimo Milan sarà più italiano? Si, assolutamente. Sento sempre i nostri ex allenatori, ma non parlo di Emery che è di un'altra squadra. Finalmente il prossimo anno avremo la tecnologia in campo, abbiamo subito due goal irregolari, difficili da valutare. Non c'è malafede però è un momento in cui De Sciglio ce lo buttano fuori dopo pochi secondi e Menez viene espulso per un fallo non commesso. Gli arbitri vengono giudicati dai loro capi. Pirlo Tevez? Il passato non ha rimedio, sono contento per loro due e per la Juventus. Nelle coppe europee chi gioca e vince porta punti importanti per tutte le altre squadre, proprio come abbiamo fatto noi per tanti anni. *Inzaghi? Abbiamo sempre detto che doveva finire il campionato e così sarò, poi dal 1 giugno prenderemo delle decisioni. Sono assolutamente d'accordo con il presidente. Berlusconi è pieno di voglia e siamo ben intenzionati per la prossima campagna acquisti*"_



up


----------



## Brain84 (19 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Inzaghi? Abbiamo sempre detto che doveva finire il campionato e così sarò, poi dal 1 giugno prenderemo delle decisioni. Sono assolutamente d'accordo con il presidente. Berlusconi è pieno di voglia e siamo ben intenzionati per la prossima campagna acquisti*"[/I]



Questo mi fa capire che molto probabilmente tutto è già pronto ma si aspetta la fine del campionato per presentare allenatore, cessione e primi colpi di mercato. 
Questa è la mia sensazione


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2015)

Di parole, in questi anni, ne abbiamo sentite tante. Tantissime. Che sono rimaste tali.

Adesso, vogliamo vedere solo i FATTI.

La Juve ha chiuso la campagna acquisti per la prossima stagione. Noi ancora andiamo appresso a PippInzaghi.


----------



## Jack14 (19 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non è nuovo a depistaggi, ma almeno negli ultimi tempi sul calciomercato non rilasciava mai dichiarazioni di questo tipo. E non capisco perché ora dovrebbe bluffare. I tifosi a questo punto non li plachi certo con le chiacchiere.
> 
> Mi sbaglierò, ma credo abbia capito che è in arrivo del grano sonante...



Esatto. Al più di solito si bluffa a ribasso (per far sì che i prezzi richiesti non siano stratosferici). Ero abituato a sentire che non bisogna aspettarsi chissa che cosa, che beruscono ogni anno ripiana il bilancio per 50 milioni.. 

Quest'anno cinesi o non cinesi sono fiducioso perchè mi sembra che abbiano capito che un terzo anno così non si può digerire e le conseguenze sarebbero disastrose.


----------



## Davidinho22 (19 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani ha appena rilasciato delle dichiarazioni che i tifosi rossoneri non ascoltavano da tanti anni. Ecco un breve estratto: *"Torneremo grandi, faremo una campagna acquisti importante"*.
> 
> A breve altri aggiornamenti.
> 
> Ecco le sue parole: _"*Credo proprio di si, sarà una campagna acquisti importante, assolutamente. Quando si ha il prestigio del Milan si fa presto a ripartire. Penso alla stagione 1998, l'anno dopo fu scudetto.* Se il prossimo Milan sarà più italiano? Si, assolutamente. Sento sempre i nostri ex allenatori, ma non parlo di Emery che è di un'altra squadra. Finalmente il prossimo anno avremo la tecnologia in campo, abbiamo subito due goal irregolari, difficili da valutare. Non c'è malafede però è un momento in cui De Sciglio ce lo buttano fuori dopo pochi secondi e Menez viene espulso per un fallo non commesso. Gli arbitri vengono giudicati dai loro capi. Pirlo Tevez? Il passato non ha rimedio, sono contento per loro due e per la Juventus. Nelle coppe europee chi gioca e vince porta punti importanti per tutte le altre squadre, proprio come abbiamo fatto noi per tanti anni. *Inzaghi? Abbiamo sempre detto che doveva finire il campionato e così sarà, poi dal 1 giugno prenderemo delle decisioni. Sono assolutamente d'accordo con il presidente. Berlusconi è pieno di voglia e siamo ben intenzionati per la prossima campagna acquisti*"_



comunque pensando a queste dichiarazioni... all'incontro con zamparini per dybala che anche se non ha avuto successo magari vuol dire che finalmente si sta muovendo qualcosa. Ma se per campagna acquisti importante, intende riempirci di falegnami italiani... allora rasenteremo la retrocessione peggio di quest'anno


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di parole, in questi anni, ne abbiamo sentite tante. Tantissime. Che sono rimaste tali.
> 
> Adesso, vogliamo vedere solo i FATTI.
> 
> La Juve ha chiuso la campagna acquisti per la prossima stagione. Noi ancora andiamo appresso a PippInzaghi.



Infatti.. la rube poi, quando Conte ha deciso di andare via, hanno preso il nuovo allenatore in due nanosecondi.. il giorno dopo era già ad allenare...

Noi, ci avremmo messo tutto il mese di luglio.

La Juventus sta conducendo trattative senza parlare tanto. Dybala lo hanno preso in silenzio, ora Cavani..

Noi invece siamo ancora li " dal 1 Giugno vediamo"..non hanno manco l'allenatore.. non sanno chi metterci


----------



## Butcher (19 Maggio 2015)

C'è un ossimoro! Come si fa a fare una grande campagna acquisti con un Milan italiano?!


----------



## Iblahimovic (19 Maggio 2015)

e l'uomo del bagaglio in due giorni è rimasto solo..


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> C'è un ossimoro! Come si fa a fare una grande campagna acquisti con un Milan italiano?!



Esattamente. Proprio per questo, secondo me, le sue parole valgono meno di zero.

Fatti. Solo quelli.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani ha appena rilasciato delle dichiarazioni che i tifosi rossoneri non ascoltavano da tanti anni. Ecco un breve estratto: *"Torneremo grandi, faremo una campagna acquisti importante"*.
> 
> A breve altri aggiornamenti.
> 
> Ecco le sue parole: _"*Credo proprio di si, sarà una campagna acquisti importante, assolutamente. Quando si ha il prestigio del Milan si fa presto a ripartire. Penso alla stagione 1998, l'anno dopo fu scudetto.* Se il prossimo Milan sarà più italiano? Si, assolutamente. Sento sempre i nostri ex allenatori, ma non parlo di Emery che è di un'altra squadra. Finalmente il prossimo anno avremo la tecnologia in campo, abbiamo subito due goal irregolari, difficili da valutare. Non c'è malafede però è un momento in cui De Sciglio ce lo buttano fuori dopo pochi secondi e Menez viene espulso per un fallo non commesso. Gli arbitri vengono giudicati dai loro capi. Pirlo Tevez? Il passato non ha rimedio, sono contento per loro due e per la Juventus. Nelle coppe europee chi gioca e vince porta punti importanti per tutte le altre squadre, proprio come abbiamo fatto noi per tanti anni. *Inzaghi? Abbiamo sempre detto che doveva finire il campionato e così sarà, poi dal 1 giugno prenderemo delle decisioni. Sono assolutamente d'accordo con il presidente. Berlusconi è pieno di voglia e siamo ben intenzionati per la prossima campagna acquisti*"_



Ma poi sta storia del Milan italiano.. ma basta!!!!


----------



## diavolo (19 Maggio 2015)

L'estate scorsa le sue dichiarazioni furono più o meno le stesse.


----------



## Jack14 (19 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma poi sta storia del Milan italiano.. ma basta!!!!



esatto. Non sopporto più le parole ItalMilan e petroldollaro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani ha appena rilasciato delle dichiarazioni che i tifosi rossoneri non ascoltavano da tanti anni. Ecco un breve estratto: *"Torneremo grandi, faremo una campagna acquisti importante"*.
> 
> A breve altri aggiornamenti.
> 
> Ecco le sue parole: _"*Credo proprio di si, sarà una campagna acquisti importante, assolutamente. Quando si ha il prestigio del Milan si fa presto a ripartire. Penso alla stagione 1998, l'anno dopo fu scudetto.* Se il prossimo Milan sarà più italiano? Si, assolutamente. Sento sempre i nostri ex allenatori, ma non parlo di Emery che è di un'altra squadra. Finalmente il prossimo anno avremo la tecnologia in campo, abbiamo subito due goal irregolari, difficili da valutare. Non c'è malafede però è un momento in cui De Sciglio ce lo buttano fuori dopo pochi secondi e Menez viene espulso per un fallo non commesso. Gli arbitri vengono giudicati dai loro capi. Pirlo Tevez? Il passato non ha rimedio, sono contento per loro due e per la Juventus. Nelle coppe europee chi gioca e vince porta punti importanti per tutte le altre squadre, proprio come abbiamo fatto noi per tanti anni. *Inzaghi? Abbiamo sempre detto che doveva finire il campionato e così sarà, poi dal 1 giugno prenderemo delle decisioni. Sono assolutamente d'accordo con il presidente. Berlusconi è pieno di voglia e siamo ben intenzionati per la prossima campagna acquisti*"_



"Milan italiano" è la nuova frase tormentone che ufficialmente mi provoca l'orticaria per la prossima stagione di calciomercato.

Come è già stato detto, quel concetto è incompatibile con uno scenario di grande mercato o rivincite.
Spero solo che abbia pronunciato quella frase per non contraddire i deliri del padrone.


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2015)

Il fatto è che sognavano cambiamenti e rivoluzioni. Anzi, ad un certo punto i sogni si stavano tramutando in realtà.

Invece, siamo ancora con il Gallo al timone in attesa dei giorni del Condom. Boh, vabbè.


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che sognavano cambiamenti e rivoluzioni. Anzi, ad un certo punto i sogni si stavano tramutando in realtà.
> 
> Invece, *siamo ancora con il Gallo al timone in attesa dei giorni del Condom*. Boh, vabbè.





Chapeau!


----------



## robs91 (19 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani ha appena rilasciato delle dichiarazioni che i tifosi rossoneri non ascoltavano da tanti anni. Ecco un breve estratto: *"Torneremo grandi, faremo una campagna acquisti importante"*.
> 
> A breve altri aggiornamenti.
> 
> Ecco le sue parole: _"*Credo proprio di si, sarà una campagna acquisti importante, assolutamente. Quando si ha il prestigio del Milan si fa presto a ripartire. Penso alla stagione 1998, l'anno dopo fu scudetto.* Se il prossimo Milan sarà più italiano? Si, assolutamente. Sento sempre i nostri ex allenatori, ma non parlo di Emery che è di un'altra squadra. Finalmente il prossimo anno avremo la tecnologia in campo, abbiamo subito due goal irregolari, difficili da valutare. Non c'è malafede però è un momento in cui De Sciglio ce lo buttano fuori dopo pochi secondi e Menez viene espulso per un fallo non commesso. Gli arbitri vengono giudicati dai loro capi. Pirlo Tevez? Il passato non ha rimedio, sono contento per loro due e per la Juventus. Nelle coppe europee chi gioca e vince porta punti importanti per tutte le altre squadre, proprio come abbiamo fatto noi per tanti anni. *Inzaghi? Abbiamo sempre detto che doveva finire il campionato e così sarà, poi dal 1 giugno prenderemo delle decisioni. Sono assolutamente d'accordo con il presidente. Berlusconi è pieno di voglia e siamo ben intenzionati per la prossima campagna acquisti*"_



Questo qui butterà soldi per mediocri tipo Immobile o Bertolacci,vedrete se non sarà così.


----------



## Marilson (19 Maggio 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> mercato importante e galliani non possono stare nella stessa frase. Gia si è partiti con il rinnovo del figlioccio abate..giusto per non perdere l'abitudine di mollare soldi ai soliti noti



direi piuttosto che mercato importante e giocatori italiani non possono stare nella stessa frase. Di giocatori italiani veramente forti non ce ne sono sul mercato. L'unico eventualmente sarebbe Verratti.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani ha appena rilasciato delle dichiarazioni che i tifosi rossoneri non ascoltavano da tanti anni. Ecco un breve estratto: *"Torneremo grandi, faremo una campagna acquisti importante"*.
> 
> A breve altri aggiornamenti.
> 
> Ecco le sue parole: _"*Credo proprio di si, sarà una campagna acquisti importante, assolutamente. Quando si ha il prestigio del Milan si fa presto a ripartire. Penso alla stagione 1998, l'anno dopo fu scudetto.* Se il prossimo Milan sarà più italiano? Si, assolutamente. Sento sempre i nostri ex allenatori, ma non parlo di Emery che è di un'altra squadra. Finalmente il prossimo anno avremo la tecnologia in campo, abbiamo subito due goal irregolari, difficili da valutare. Non c'è malafede però è un momento in cui De Sciglio ce lo buttano fuori dopo pochi secondi e Menez viene espulso per un fallo non commesso. Gli arbitri vengono giudicati dai loro capi. Pirlo Tevez? Il passato non ha rimedio, sono contento per loro due e per la Juventus. Nelle coppe europee chi gioca e vince porta punti importanti per tutte le altre squadre, proprio come abbiamo fatto noi per tanti anni. *Inzaghi? Abbiamo sempre detto che doveva finire il campionato e così sarà, poi dal 1 giugno prenderemo delle decisioni. Sono assolutamente d'accordo con il presidente. Berlusconi è pieno di voglia e siamo ben intenzionati per la prossima campagna acquisti*"_



La mia fiducia nelle parole di questa dirigenza, ora, sta a ZERO. Anni e anni di macchiette, circo, figuracce risultati disastrosi.
Si presentino entro 2 settimane con un allenatore non dico TOP, ma quasi (Conte, Emery, ecc.), mettano in chiaro la situazione societaria (senza le solite scemenze sui petroldollari e il Qatar) e allora, forse, un minimo di credibilità possono ricostruirsela. Perchè ora come ora le loro parole, soprattutto quelle di Galliani, valgono quanto quelle di un truffatore.

Aggiungo: spero soprattutto che Galliani abbia capito dopo 30 anni che il mercato va fatto il prima possibile per consentire ai giocatori di stare assieme per il raduno. Poi magari il "colpo da 90" può arrivare anche ad Agosto se serve tempo, ma di certo non è ammissibile che anche quest'anno Cravatta Gialla passi l'estate a Forte dei Marmi e lavori gli ultimi 3 giorni.


----------



## Aron (19 Maggio 2015)

Dai ragazzi, però non va mai bene niente.

Per la prima volta, dopo tanti anni (ma tanti davvero), c'è un dirigente del Milan che non dice "ci rafforzeremo" o "arriverà uno forte" a un tifoso.
Ha proprio detto "Torneremo grandi, faremo una campagna acquisti importante."
Vale a dire campioni. Campioni veri. 

Il problema di un Milan più italiano qual è, se gli italiani che arrivano sono forti?
Il fatto che si pensi a Jose Mauri e Bertolacci come primi rinforzi italiani è già indicativo.


----------



## robs91 (19 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi, però non va mai bene niente.
> 
> Per la prima volta, dopo tanti anni (ma tanti davvero), c'è un dirigente del Milan che non dice "ci rafforzeremo" o "arriverà uno forte" a un tifoso.
> Ha proprio detto "Torneremo grandi, faremo una campagna acquisti importante."
> ...



E secondo te si ritorna grandi con un ragazzino del 96 e un mediocre del Genoa?


----------



## Jino (19 Maggio 2015)

Senza un mercato da Milan non torneremo mai il Milan, è cosi palese. Ho poca fiducia purtroppo sarà una grande campagna acquisti.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani ha appena rilasciato delle dichiarazioni che i tifosi rossoneri non ascoltavano da tanti anni. Ecco un breve estratto: *"Torneremo grandi, faremo una campagna acquisti importante"*.
> 
> A breve altri aggiornamenti.
> 
> Ecco le sue parole: _"*Credo proprio di si, sarà una campagna acquisti importante, assolutamente. Quando si ha il prestigio del Milan si fa presto a ripartire. Penso alla stagione 1998, l'anno dopo fu scudetto.* Se il prossimo Milan sarà più italiano? Si, assolutamente. Sento sempre i nostri ex allenatori, ma non parlo di Emery che è di un'altra squadra. Finalmente il prossimo anno avremo la tecnologia in campo, abbiamo subito due goal irregolari, difficili da valutare. Non c'è malafede però è un momento in cui De Sciglio ce lo buttano fuori dopo pochi secondi e Menez viene espulso per un fallo non commesso. Gli arbitri vengono giudicati dai loro capi. Pirlo Tevez? Il passato non ha rimedio, sono contento per loro due e per la Juventus. Nelle coppe europee chi gioca e vince porta punti importanti per tutte le altre squadre, proprio come abbiamo fatto noi per tanti anni. *Inzaghi? Abbiamo sempre detto che doveva finire il campionato e così sarà, poi dal 1 giugno prenderemo delle decisioni. Sono assolutamente d'accordo con il presidente. Berlusconi è pieno di voglia e siamo ben intenzionati per la prossima campagna acquisti*"_





Aron ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi, però non va mai bene niente.
> 
> Per la prima volta, dopo tanti anni (ma tanti davvero), c'è un dirigente del Milan che non dice "ci rafforzeremo" o "arriverà uno forte" a un tifoso.
> Ha proprio detto "Torneremo grandi, faremo una campagna acquisti importante."
> ...



Possono dire quello che vogliono, sono anni che dicono frottole e scemenze per tenere buoni i tifosi e per non fare ogni anno il record negativo di abbonamenti. Non prendiamoci in giro, dai. Questi sono i maestri della mistificazione.

Jose Muari e Bertolacci? E' uno scherzo? Al massimo a fare le riserve, altrimenti lotti per il 6°-7° posto... Servono i campioni, altroché. Di italiani forti in giro ci sta solo Verratti, il resto sta alla Juve o è di proprietà della Juve. Se pensi di essere competitivo con Bertolacci e Valdifiori, vorrei ricordarti che un'altra squadra a centrocampo ha Pogba, Marchisio, Vidal, Pirlo, un'altra ha Strootman, Pjanic, Nainggolan.


----------



## Jack14 (19 Maggio 2015)

io ho una gran paura che compri Immobile... Sono parzialmente d'accordo con il discorso italiani/gran mercato. Purtroppo gli italiani forti sono già in top team e costano uno sproposito. Se pensate quanto è costato Cerci l'anno scorso, e vedete quest'anno il suo vero valore... Gli altri sono giocatori di medio livello che non fanno la differenza. Il mio dubbio è proprio questo, certo poi se ti affidi a Conte che te li fa rendere al 200% e con una buona organizzazione di gioco magari te lagiochi per entrare in champions (visto che le altre squadre, juve a parte, non mi sembrano invincibili anzi). Certo dimentichiamoci di vincere qualcosa.


----------



## il condor (19 Maggio 2015)

Le sue dichiarazioni vanno sempre interpretate al contrario. Ibra e Thiago restano al 99,9 ----> Venduti. Tevez non mi tradisce -----> tevez va alla rube. Siamo da 3 posto -----> Preliminari di coppa italia. Faremo un mercato importante ----> welcome valdifiori, baselli.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani ha appena rilasciato delle dichiarazioni che i tifosi rossoneri non ascoltavano da tanti anni. Ecco un breve estratto: *"Torneremo grandi, faremo una campagna acquisti importante"*.
> 
> A breve altri aggiornamenti.
> 
> Ecco le sue parole: _"*Credo proprio di si, sarà una campagna acquisti importante, assolutamente. Quando si ha il prestigio del Milan si fa presto a ripartire. Penso alla stagione 1998, l'anno dopo fu scudetto.* Se il prossimo Milan sarà più italiano? Si, assolutamente. Sento sempre i nostri ex allenatori, ma non parlo di Emery che è di un'altra squadra. Finalmente il prossimo anno avremo la tecnologia in campo, abbiamo subito due goal irregolari, difficili da valutare. Non c'è malafede però è un momento in cui De Sciglio ce lo buttano fuori dopo pochi secondi e Menez viene espulso per un fallo non commesso. Gli arbitri vengono giudicati dai loro capi. Pirlo Tevez? Il passato non ha rimedio, sono contento per loro due e per la Juventus. Nelle coppe europee chi gioca e vince porta punti importanti per tutte le altre squadre, proprio come abbiamo fatto noi per tanti anni. *Inzaghi? Abbiamo sempre detto che doveva finire il campionato e così sarà, poi dal 1 giugno prenderemo delle decisioni. Sono assolutamente d'accordo con il presidente. Berlusconi è pieno di voglia e siamo ben intenzionati per la prossima campagna acquisti*"_





Aron ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi, però non va mai bene niente.
> 
> Per la prima volta, dopo tanti anni (ma tanti davvero), c'è un dirigente del Milan che non dice "ci rafforzeremo" o "arriverà uno forte" a un tifoso.
> Ha proprio detto "Torneremo grandi, faremo una campagna acquisti importante."
> ...



Dai,per cortesia Aron.
Discorsi sulla "squadra super competitiva" li sentiamo da anni. Quando si otteneva ancora qualche risultato si parlava di "clòb che è andata più volte in Europa negli ultimi 5 anni",ora c'è "l'entusiasmo del Presidente Santissimo Silvio Berlusconi".
Le parole di Galliani valgono *meno* di zero e mi sorprende vedere gente che continua a dargli ascolto.
E Mauri e Bertolacci cosa indicano? Che puntiamo all'Europa League? Un 18enne al primo giro in Serie A ed un giocatorino non sarebbero certo una rivoluzione.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani ha appena rilasciato delle dichiarazioni che i tifosi rossoneri non ascoltavano da tanti anni. Ecco un breve estratto: *"Torneremo grandi, faremo una campagna acquisti importante"*.
> 
> A breve altri aggiornamenti.
> 
> Ecco le sue parole: _"*Credo proprio di si, sarà una campagna acquisti importante, assolutamente. Quando si ha il prestigio del Milan si fa presto a ripartire. Penso alla stagione 1998, l'anno dopo fu scudetto.* Se il prossimo Milan sarà più italiano? Si, assolutamente. Sento sempre i nostri ex allenatori, ma non parlo di Emery che è di un'altra squadra. Finalmente il prossimo anno avremo la tecnologia in campo, abbiamo subito due goal irregolari, difficili da valutare. Non c'è malafede però è un momento in cui De Sciglio ce lo buttano fuori dopo pochi secondi e Menez viene espulso per un fallo non commesso. Gli arbitri vengono giudicati dai loro capi. Pirlo Tevez? Il passato non ha rimedio, sono contento per loro due e per la Juventus. Nelle coppe europee chi gioca e vince porta punti importanti per tutte le altre squadre, proprio come abbiamo fatto noi per tanti anni. *Inzaghi? Abbiamo sempre detto che doveva finire il campionato e così sarà, poi dal 1 giugno prenderemo delle decisioni. Sono assolutamente d'accordo con il presidente. Berlusconi è pieno di voglia e siamo ben intenzionati per la prossima campagna acquisti*"_



Capisco la disillusione, la sfiducia e lo sconforto che ormai hanno toccato livelli clamorosi, ma vi invito a riflettere: 

1) la battuta sul Milan italiano è stata una risposta a precisa domanda di un giornalista e non poteva certo contraddire il presidente che ha paventato questa ipotesi.
2) un grande Milan è assolutamente compatibile con un Milan più italiano e non è detto che per fare ciò bisogna prendere Verratti oppure niente. Si possono fare grandi colpi internazionali e aggiungere italiani bravi alla Darmian.
3) i tifosi non li fai più stare buoni con le chiacchiere, perché se anche quest'anno faremo un mercato di parametri zero e giorni del condom, oltre a svalutarsi ulteriormente la baracca, la società correrebbe il rischio di essere assalita dai tifosi che ormai sono stanchi.

Per cui siamo tutti d'accordo: fatti e non pagnotte. Siamo tutti lì ad aspettarli. Tuttavia mettendo un attimo da parte lo sconforto, la sfiducia, insomma tutti i sentimenti negativi che ci portiamo dietro da tempo, mai come quest'anno, mai come in questo momento non rispettare i proclami porterebbe al collasso non solo della squadra ma di tutto l'ambiente che esploderebbe. 

Forse qualcuno ancora non l'ha capito ma siamo arrivati al punto di rottura: da qui non si torna più indietro. O mettiamo una pezza talmente bella da farci scordare l'abito che c'è sotto, o buttiamo definitivamente via tutto dicendo addio al grande Milan. Non ci sono vie di mezzo. Non esistono compromessi. Non possono esserci temporeggiamenti o prese in giro perché ormai non ci crede più nessuno.


----------



## cremone (19 Maggio 2015)

Voglio i fatti!!! Compa pure gli italiani ma poi voglio i campioni


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Maggio 2015)

galliani non ha mai detto robe del genere prima


----------



## pazzomania (19 Maggio 2015)

Sento tutti dire di non credere a Galliani.

Che in passato ci abbia fregato spesso, è fuori dubbio, ma non sentivo dire "faremo una campagna acquisti importante"..

Io sono cautamente ottimista.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Maggio 2015)

RAGAZZI NON SCHERZIAMO per cortesia . 

Ma veramente credete ancora a questo personaggio ? ogni cacchio di estate siamo qui a pendere dalle labbra di questo essere e ogni volta lui e il suo capo di propinano stupidate illudendoci .

attenti che è solo fumo negli occhi ATTENTI !


----------



## dyablo65 (19 Maggio 2015)

ciccio lodi is coming....

stendino stendardo is coming....

sta gia' cominciando a prenderci per i fianchi......

io mi sposto , non si sa mai.


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sento tutti dire di non credere a Galliani.
> 
> Che in passato ci abbia fregato spesso, è fuori dubbio, ma non sentivo dire "faremo una campagna acquisti importante"..
> 
> Io sono cautamente ottimista.



12 mesi fa:"Arriverà uno forte forte". Tu lo hai visto?


----------



## dyablo65 (19 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> 12 mesi fa:"Arriverà uno forte forte". Tu lo hai visto?



si ospedalex.....


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Maggio 2015)

Anche l'anno scorso disse che avremmo puntato in alto in questa stagione, con un grande mercato e un Pippo Inzaghi maniaco del lavoro che avrebbe portato lo spirito Milan. Sappiamo poi tutti come e' finita, quindi ora aspetto i fatti ed e' arrivato anche il momento che ci siano


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2015)

*Il concetto di mercato importante secondo Galliani. Leggete, leggete. 31 Agosto 2014* -) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-...bbiamo-arrivare-tra-le-prime-3-a-vt20889.html


----------



## Milo (19 Maggio 2015)

Trà mercato importante e giocatori italiani non c'è assolutamente niente in comune, se fai un milan italiano significa i vari bonera poli pazzini destro matri montolivo, comprando Bertolacci e immobile non fai ASSOLUTAMENTE una supersquadra.
L'unico veramente interessante (saponara) lo si perde quasi sicuramente.

Quindi per me è NO, se si parla di super campagna acquisti ma solo italiani ci sarà solo da piangere.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani ha appena rilasciato delle dichiarazioni che i tifosi rossoneri non ascoltavano da tanti anni. Ecco un breve estratto: *"Torneremo grandi, faremo una campagna acquisti importante"*.
> 
> A breve altri aggiornamenti.
> 
> Ecco le sue parole: _"*Credo proprio di si, sarà una campagna acquisti importante, assolutamente. Quando si ha il prestigio del Milan si fa presto a ripartire. Penso alla stagione 1998, l'anno dopo fu scudetto.* Se il prossimo Milan sarà più italiano? Si, assolutamente. Sento sempre i nostri ex allenatori, ma non parlo di Emery che è di un'altra squadra. Finalmente il prossimo anno avremo la tecnologia in campo, abbiamo subito due goal irregolari, difficili da valutare. Non c'è malafede però è un momento in cui De Sciglio ce lo buttano fuori dopo pochi secondi e Menez viene espulso per un fallo non commesso. Gli arbitri vengono giudicati dai loro capi. Pirlo Tevez? Il passato non ha rimedio, sono contento per loro due e per la Juventus. Nelle coppe europee chi gioca e vince porta punti importanti per tutte le altre squadre, proprio come abbiamo fatto noi per tanti anni. *Inzaghi? Abbiamo sempre detto che doveva finire il campionato e così sarà, poi dal 1 giugno prenderemo delle decisioni. Sono assolutamente d'accordo con il presidente. Berlusconi è pieno di voglia e siamo ben intenzionati per la prossima campagna acquisti*"_



le solite parole al vento per tenere buoni i tifosi polli. 

sto farabutto è capace di cantare le lodi di valdifiori, bertolacci e compagnia e spacciarlo per un mercato da top player.  
avete rotto, ve ne dovete andare.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Maggio 2015)

Ormai quando parla costui manco sto ad ascoltarlo. Per me ha la stessa credibilità di uno scaldabagno.


----------



## The P (19 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il concetto di mercato importante secondo Galliani. Leggete, leggete. 31 Agosto 2014* -) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-...bbiamo-arrivare-tra-le-prime-3-a-vt20889.html



Era venuto in mente anche a me, ma mi ero trattenuto dal postarlo. Ma poi, anche se hai 160mln da spendere e puoi fare un mercato importante, ma le direttive sono di prendere giocatori italiani la vedo nera.


----------



## Iblahimovic (19 Maggio 2015)

Immobile? Bertolacci? Mauri? Grande mercato?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Maggio 2015)

Staremo a vedere, onestamente sono meno ottimista rispetto a qualche settimana fa per quanto riguarda il futuro della società e quindi del Milan.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il concetto di mercato importante secondo Galliani. Leggete, leggete. 31 Agosto 2014* -) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-...bbiamo-arrivare-tra-le-prime-3-a-vt20889.html



Questo conferma che solo i fatti potranno dimostrare che la concezione di "mercato importante 2015" è diversa dal "mercato importante 2014" (comunque detta a mercato chiuso e non a mercato ancora iniziato). Staremo a vedere, il tempo è l'unico padre della verità.


----------



## Iblahimovic (19 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Questo conferma che solo i fatti potranno dimostrare che la concezione di "mercato importante 2015" è diversa dal "mercato importante 2014" (comunque detta a mercato chiuso e non a mercato ancora iniziato). Staremo a vedere, il tempo è l'unico padre della verità.



La situazione attuale e figlia dei Fatti degli ultimi anni e pensare che le persone che ci hanno ridotto così potranno anche curarci e portarci ai vertici è da illusi


----------



## Jack14 (19 Maggio 2015)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Staremo a vedere, onestamente sono meno ottimista rispetto a qualche settimana fa per quanto riguarda il futuro della società e quindi del Milan.



eh sei in buona compagnia! poi dopo le notizie di oggi (forse lo stadio salta e berlusconi potrebbe tenere il milan), la juve che è sempre più vicina a vincere la champions, l'inter che punta a rinforzarsi... l'ottimismo sul futuro è sempre più cauto e si sta trasformando in pessimismo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Maggio 2015)

L'unica cosa importante è che tu e il nano andiate fuori dai piedi!!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Maggio 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> La situazione attuale e figlia dei Fatti degli ultimi anni e pensare che le persone che ci hanno ridotto così potranno anche curarci e portarci ai vertici è da illusi



Berlusconi è l'unico che può "curarci" avendo il potere sostanziale di venderci. Di Galliani mi importa poco, basta che arrivino i soldi e si cambi la proprietà. Poi il resto verrà di conseguenza. Ma non bisogna dare per scontato che avremo un'altra stagione di melma dove non cambierà nulla rispetto a prima, soprattutto in un momento come questo. Soprattutto dopo le informazioni che abbiamo letto. Se per te contestualizzare le dichiarazioni odierne di Fester è da illusi, sono felice di essere un illuso, insieme a qualche altro povero diavolo che evidentemente preferisce analizzare lucidamente la questione attuale anziché farsi salire il sangue al cervello e ripetere le solite cose contro dirigenti e proprietà. Quella fase, per mia fortuna, l'ho superata da tempo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non è nuovo a depistaggi, ma almeno negli ultimi tempi sul calciomercato non rilasciava mai dichiarazioni di questo tipo. E non capisco perché ora dovrebbe bluffare. I tifosi a questo punto non li plachi certo con le chiacchiere.
> 
> Mi sbaglierò, ma credo abbia capito che è in arrivo del grano sonante...


.


----------



## Gas (19 Maggio 2015)

Io mi sento abbastanza ottimista come il Re dell'Est.


----------



## Jack14 (19 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Berlusconi è l'unico che può "curarci" avendo il potere sostanziale di venderci. Di Galliani mi importa poco, basta che arrivino i soldi e si cambi la proprietà. Poi il resto verrà di conseguenza. Ma non bisogna dare per scontato che avremo un'altra stagione di melma dove non cambierà nulla rispetto a prima, soprattutto in un momento come questo. Soprattutto dopo le informazioni che abbiamo letto. Se per te contestualizzare le dichiarazioni odierne di Fester è da illusi, sono felice di essere un illuso, insieme a qualche altro povero diavolo che evidentemente preferisce analizzare lucidamente la questione attuale anziché farsi salire il sangue al cervello e ripetere le solite cose contro dirigenti e proprietà. Quella fase, per mia fortuna, l'ho superata da tempo.



Grande, Re dell'Est hai sempre il potere di tirarmi su di morale per le questioni Milan. Speriamo bene!


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il concetto di mercato importante secondo Galliani. Leggete, leggete. 31 Agosto 2014* -) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-...bbiamo-arrivare-tra-le-prime-3-a-vt20889.html



Volevo proprio dire questo.

Solite parole dell'anno scorso che confermano che sarà un altro anno fallimentare. Il problema è che oramai siamo questi, quindi fin quando non saremo in B sarà sempre un successo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2015)

dai gallina, ci sono moltissimi parametri 0 da prendere la fuori!!


----------



## MissRossonera (19 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani ha appena rilasciato delle dichiarazioni che i tifosi rossoneri non ascoltavano da tanti anni. Ecco un breve estratto: *"Torneremo grandi, faremo una campagna acquisti importante"*.
> 
> A breve altri aggiornamenti.
> 
> Ecco le sue parole: _"*Credo proprio di si, sarà una campagna acquisti importante, assolutamente. Quando si ha il prestigio del Milan si fa presto a ripartire. Penso alla stagione 1998, l'anno dopo fu scudetto.* Se il prossimo Milan sarà più italiano? Si, assolutamente. Sento sempre i nostri ex allenatori, ma non parlo di Emery che è di un'altra squadra. Finalmente il prossimo anno avremo la tecnologia in campo, abbiamo subito due goal irregolari, difficili da valutare. Non c'è malafede però è un momento in cui De Sciglio ce lo buttano fuori dopo pochi secondi e Menez viene espulso per un fallo non commesso. Gli arbitri vengono giudicati dai loro capi. Pirlo Tevez? Il passato non ha rimedio, sono contento per loro due e per la Juventus. Nelle coppe europee chi gioca e vince porta punti importanti per tutte le altre squadre, proprio come abbiamo fatto noi per tanti anni. *Inzaghi? Abbiamo sempre detto che doveva finire il campionato e così sarà, poi dal 1 giugno prenderemo delle decisioni. Sono assolutamente d'accordo con il presidente. Berlusconi è pieno di voglia e siamo ben intenzionati per la prossima campagna acquisti*"_



Parole,parole,parole,a cui finora sono sempre seguiti i soliti teatrini penosi. Se per una volta nella vita facesse corrispondere a queste dei fatti (premesso che ovviamente per mercato importante non si intende Josè Mauri e Bertolacci) allora crederò a quelli. Certo,è pur vero che l'unico motivo per cui potrebbe averle dette sapendo di mentire è che si diverte a farsi odiare dai tifosi, ma comunque al momento per me valgono zero. Se almeno in questo volesse dimostrare di non essere un pagliaccio come sempre starà a lui dimostrare che non diceva il falso. Solo il tempo ci dirà come stanno le cose, su tutti i fronti. Il problema è che ne resta sempre meno, anche solo per salvare il salvabile di un'altra stagione che si preannuncia triste ancor prima di iniziare.


----------



## Iblahimovic (19 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Berlusconi è l'unico che può "curarci" avendo il potere sostanziale di venderci. Di Galliani mi importa poco, basta che arrivino i soldi e si cambi la proprietà. Poi il resto verrà di conseguenza. Ma non bisogna dare per scontato che avremo un'altra stagione di melma dove non cambierà nulla rispetto a prima, soprattutto in un momento come questo. Soprattutto dopo le informazioni che abbiamo letto. Se per te contestualizzare le dichiarazioni odierne di Fester è da illusi, sono felice di essere un illuso, insieme a qualche altro povero diavolo che evidentemente preferisce analizzare lucidamente la questione attuale anziché farsi salire il sangue al cervello e ripetere le solite cose contro dirigenti e proprietà. Quella fase, per mia fortuna, l'ho superata da tempo.


buon per te, io purtroppo seguo il Milan anche quando le cose vanno male, non solo quando si alzano le coppe e mi arrabbio quando vedo gente incompetente a prendere decisioni, come nella la situazione attuale.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Maggio 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> buon per te, io purtroppo seguo il Milan anche quando le cose vanno male, non solo quando si alzano le coppe e mi arrabbio quando vedo gente incompetente a prendere decisioni, come nella la situazione attuale.



Siamo in due a seguirlo sempre, nella buona e nella cattiva sorte, soltanto che io ormai mi approccio in modo diverso ai periodi negativi... tutto qui


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non è nuovo a depistaggi, ma almeno negli ultimi tempi sul calciomercato non rilasciava mai dichiarazioni di questo tipo. E non capisco perché ora dovrebbe bluffare. *I tifosi a questo punto non li plachi certo con le chiacchiere. *
> 
> Mi sbaglierò, ma credo abbia capito che è in arrivo del grano sonante...



E invece sì. Vedi che già tu potresti aver abbocato all'amo.

(Ovviamente spero di sbagliarmi e spero che abbia ragione tu. Considerazione banale ma doverosa).


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani ha appena rilasciato delle dichiarazioni che i tifosi rossoneri non ascoltavano da tanti anni. Ecco un breve estratto: *"Torneremo grandi, faremo una campagna acquisti importante"*.
> 
> A breve altri aggiornamenti.
> 
> Ecco le sue parole: _"*Credo proprio di si, sarà una campagna acquisti importante, assolutamente. Quando si ha il prestigio del Milan si fa presto a ripartire. Penso alla stagione 1998, l'anno dopo fu scudetto.* Se il prossimo Milan sarà più italiano? Si, assolutamente. Sento sempre i nostri ex allenatori, ma non parlo di Emery che è di un'altra squadra. Finalmente il prossimo anno avremo la tecnologia in campo, abbiamo subito due goal irregolari, difficili da valutare. Non c'è malafede però è un momento in cui De Sciglio ce lo buttano fuori dopo pochi secondi e Menez viene espulso per un fallo non commesso. Gli arbitri vengono giudicati dai loro capi. Pirlo Tevez? Il passato non ha rimedio, sono contento per loro due e per la Juventus. Nelle coppe europee chi gioca e vince porta punti importanti per tutte le altre squadre, proprio come abbiamo fatto noi per tanti anni. *Inzaghi? Abbiamo sempre detto che doveva finire il campionato e così sarà, poi dal 1 giugno prenderemo delle decisioni. Sono assolutamente d'accordo con il presidente. Berlusconi è pieno di voglia e siamo ben intenzionati per la prossima campagna acquisti*"_



In ogni caso, si capirà tutto già dalla scelta dell'allenatore. Che sperò (e dovrebbe arrivare nelle società normali) avverrà a breve.
Se si presentano con Brocchi, Montella, Sarri, Donadoni e impresentabili vari, allora si capisce già l'andazzo.


----------



## Superpippo9 (19 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> In ogni caso, si capirà tutto già dalla scelta dell'allenatore. Che sperò (e dovrebbe arrivare nelle società normali) avverrà a breve.
> Se si presentano con Brocchi, Montella, Sarri, Donadoni e impresentabili vari, allora si capisce già l'andazzo.



Che poi io tutto quest astio verso Montella che in 2 anni: ci darà almeno 25 punti di differenza, ha fatto quarti e semi di europaleague, finale di coppa Italia ed il tutto con Neto, tatarusanu, Alonso, Pasqual, tomovic, aquilani, pizarro, Matos, babacar, diamanti e giardino etc giocando senza punte per un annetto.... Ma soprattutto giocando un calcio propositivo ( a tratti il migliore in Italia) e mai speculativo, non lo capisco!!!


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Maggio 2015)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Che poi io tutto quest astio verso Montella che in 2 anni: ci darà almeno 25 punti di differenza, ha fatto quarti e semi di europaleague, finale di coppa Italia ed il tutto con Neto, tatarusanu, Alonso, Pasqual, tomovic, aquilani, pizarro, Matos, babacar, diamanti e giardino etc giocando senza punte per un annetto.... Ma soprattutto giocando un calcio propositivo ( a tratti il migliore in Italia) e mai speculativo, non lo capisco!!!



Io voglio un Milan vincente, al di là del calcio propositivo. Se devo scegliere tra Montella o quello che in semifinale di EL, con rose praticamente simili, gli ha dato 5 palloni (Emery), mi prendo il secondo.


----------



## Doctore (19 Maggio 2015)

Ragazzi basta parlare di allenatori(non lo dico come rimprovero al forum eh  )...ci vogliono giocatori che sappiano giocare a calcio,basta bolliti,basta parametri zero...o vivere di sole occasioni per poi ritrovarci con 15 attaccanti 15 difensori e zero centrocampisti.


----------



## Tobi (19 Maggio 2015)

Valdifiori, Baselli, Immobile, Bertolacci. 
Mercato chiuso


----------



## il condor (19 Maggio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Valdifiori, Baselli, Immobile, Bertolacci.
> Mercato chiuso



con questi siamo ultracompetitivi. Il terzo posto è d'obbligo.


----------



## diavolo (19 Maggio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Valdifiori, Baselli, Immobile, Bertolacci.
> Mercato chiuso


----------



## walter 22 (19 Maggio 2015)

Oggi dice faremo un mercato importante, poi dirà che se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno, poi che i nuovi acquisti sono El Shaarawy e Montolivo, poi che abbiamo una rosa di 40 giocatori, poi che siamo competitivi, poi che siamo a posto cosi e infine il 31 agosto prenderà uno scarto qualsiasi un giocatore sul viale del tramonto e dirà che con lui saremo ultra competitivi e che lotteremo per i primi tre posti ed a fine settembre saremo già fuori dai giochi.
E' una storia già vista.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2015)

Non ci sarà nessun mercato, nessuna rivoluzione e niente di niente fin quando in società ci saranno ancora Galliani e Berlusconi.


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Maggio 2015)

Sarebbe capace di dire che il primo rinforzo sarà la tecnologia  Inoltre è quotato a 1.01 che considererà il ritorno di Montolivo come un acquisto. Purtroppo Berluscone si è fissato con 'sta storia...vuole scopiazzare la Juventus di Conte. O l empoli di Sarri(...). Non c'è un vero senso in questa strategia, ci sono esempi in uno e nella altro caso. L Inter del triplete aveva ZERO italiani, stranieracci da ogni parte del mondo, allenatore straniero l, ma erano un gruppo incredibile. Senza i cinesi ci aspettano altri ANNI di dolore


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Maggio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Sarebbe capace di dire che il primo rinforzo sarà la tecnologia



_"Sarà il nostro miglior difensore"._


----------



## Superpippo9 (19 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Io voglio un Milan vincente, al di là del calcio propositivo. Se devo scegliere tra Montella o quello che in semifinale di EL, con rose praticamente simili, gli ha dato 5 palloni (Emery), mi prendo il secondo.


Sul fatto Emery sia un ottimo allenatore non credo nessuno possa obiettare ma è altrettanto vero che uno giocava con bacca e un altro con ilicic!!! Su paragonare le due rose è ingeneroso


----------



## Aron (19 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dai,per cortesia Aron.
> Discorsi sulla "squadra super competitiva" li sentiamo da anni. Quando si otteneva ancora qualche risultato si parlava di "clòb che è andata più volte in Europa negli ultimi 5 anni",ora c'è "l'entusiasmo del Presidente Santissimo Silvio Berlusconi".
> Le parole di Galliani valgono *meno* di zero e mi sorprende vedere gente che continua a dargli ascolto.
> E Mauri e Bertolacci cosa indicano? Che puntiamo all'Europa League? Un 18enne al primo giro in Serie A ed un giocatorino non sarebbero certo una rivoluzione.



Zaza, un conto è gettare fumo negli occhi (come in effetti è stato fatto) con una rosa che non lo era. Ad esempio, quando dopo aver preso De Jong, Bojan e Pazzini c'è Galliani che afferma che Allegri ha una squadra competitiva (errore grave che mise Allegri in una situazione di pressione tremenda). 

Un altro è parlare di mercato importante. 
Questo fatto non ha precedenti nella storia recente, neppure nell'estate in cui arrivavano Ibra e Robinho.
L'ultima volta che si è parlato di una campagna di rafforzamento seria (attenzione: seria, non importante) è stato nell'estate 2008 in cui Galliani annunciava l'arrivo di 7-8 giocatori, anche se di fatto di veri campioni non se ne erano visti. 
Ed eravamo anche in una condizione differente. La società aveva la convinzione (fin troppo estrema) che lo zoccolo duro di quella squadra poteva ancora dire la sua: Seedorf, Gattuso, Ambrosini, Kaka, Inzaghi...

A questo giro non c'è alcun zoccolo duro. C'è da rifondare quasi tutto. E sia Berlusconi sia Galliani hanno parlato di interventi immediati per fare un mercato importante per tornare a vincere.
Queste dichiarazioni sono molto incoraggianti. Era meglio non avere niente? Brancolare nel buio come in passato, o sentire Galliani parlare di mercato di scambi e parametri zero?
Se si annuncia pubblicamente, e non con sussuri a un tifoso, un'intenzione del genere, questo annuncio equivale a una promessa ai tifosi e agli sponsor. 

Jose Mauri e Bertolacci non rappresentano il fulcro della campagna acquisti che non può prescindere dall'arrivo di almeno due campioni (per me ne arriveranno tre), ma rientrano nella categoria di giocatori che puntellano il mercato: uno molto promettente e uno che per rendimento quest'anno è tra i primi dieci della Serie A. In altri tempi al posto di Jose Mauri e Bertolacci arrivavano Poli e Matri, e non per puntellare, ma come rinforzi principali.


----------



## Black (20 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Jose Mauri e Bertolacci non rappresentano il fulcro della campagna acquisti che non può prescindere dall'arrivo di almeno due campioni (per me ne arriveranno tre), ma rientrano nella categoria di giocatori che puntellano il mercato: uno molto promettente e uno che per rendimento quest'anno è tra i primi dieci della Serie A. In altri tempi al posto di Jose Mauri e Bertolacci arrivavano Poli e Matri, e non per puntellare, ma come rinforzi principali.



Vorrei avere il tuo ottimismo.... queste continue dichiarazioni che "qualcosa succederà" stanno ormai stancando e, conoscendo i personaggi in questione, ci credo sempre meno


----------



## James Watson (20 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani ha appena rilasciato delle dichiarazioni che i tifosi rossoneri non ascoltavano da tanti anni. Ecco un breve estratto: *"Torneremo grandi, faremo una campagna acquisti importante"*.
> 
> A breve altri aggiornamenti.
> 
> Ecco le sue parole: _"*Credo proprio di si, sarà una campagna acquisti importante, assolutamente. Quando si ha il prestigio del Milan si fa presto a ripartire. Penso alla stagione 1998, l'anno dopo fu scudetto.* Se il prossimo Milan sarà più italiano? Si, assolutamente. Sento sempre i nostri ex allenatori, ma non parlo di Emery che è di un'altra squadra. Finalmente il prossimo anno avremo la tecnologia in campo, abbiamo subito due goal irregolari, difficili da valutare. Non c'è malafede però è un momento in cui De Sciglio ce lo buttano fuori dopo pochi secondi e Menez viene espulso per un fallo non commesso. Gli arbitri vengono giudicati dai loro capi. Pirlo Tevez? Il passato non ha rimedio, sono contento per loro due e per la Juventus. Nelle coppe europee chi gioca e vince porta punti importanti per tutte le altre squadre, proprio come abbiamo fatto noi per tanti anni. *Inzaghi? Abbiamo sempre detto che doveva finire il campionato e così sarà, poi dal 1 giugno prenderemo delle decisioni. Sono assolutamente d'accordo con il presidente. Berlusconi è pieno di voglia e siamo ben intenzionati per la prossima campagna acquisti*"_



Gallià, tu non hai capito:"è finito il tempo delle chiacchere, è finito il tempo delle prese in giro, quindi chiudi quel dannato becco e datti da fare." Giudicheremo i fatti, come abbiamo sempre fatto.


----------



## Iblahimovic (20 Maggio 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Gallià, tu non hai capito:"è finito il tempo delle chiacchere, è finito il tempo delle prese in giro, quindi chiudi quel dannato becco e datti da fare." Giudicheremo i fatti, come abbiamo sempre fatto.



mi sembra che i dati per poter dare un giudizio definitivo sull'operato del geometra ci sono e sono chiari: non si capisce perchè un dirigente che fa cosi tanti disastri sia ancora al suo posto come se niente fosse.


----------



## James Watson (20 Maggio 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> mi sembra che i dati per poter dare un giudizio definitivo sull'operato del geometra ci sono e sono chiari: non si capisce perchè un dirigente che fa cosi tanti disastri sia ancora al suo posto come se niente fosse.



Il mio commento finale non era certo riferito a galliani, ma a questa "presunta" campagna acquisti!


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani ha appena rilasciato delle dichiarazioni che i tifosi rossoneri non ascoltavano da tanti anni. Ecco un breve estratto: *"Torneremo grandi, faremo una campagna acquisti importante"*.
> 
> A breve altri aggiornamenti.
> 
> Ecco le sue parole: _"*Credo proprio di si, sarà una campagna acquisti importante, assolutamente. Quando si ha il prestigio del Milan si fa presto a ripartire. Penso alla stagione 1998, l'anno dopo fu scudetto.* Se il prossimo Milan sarà più italiano? Si, assolutamente. Sento sempre i nostri ex allenatori, ma non parlo di Emery che è di un'altra squadra. Finalmente il prossimo anno avremo la tecnologia in campo, abbiamo subito due goal irregolari, difficili da valutare. Non c'è malafede però è un momento in cui De Sciglio ce lo buttano fuori dopo pochi secondi e Menez viene espulso per un fallo non commesso. Gli arbitri vengono giudicati dai loro capi. Pirlo Tevez? Il passato non ha rimedio, sono contento per loro due e per la Juventus. Nelle coppe europee chi gioca e vince porta punti importanti per tutte le altre squadre, proprio come abbiamo fatto noi per tanti anni. *Inzaghi? Abbiamo sempre detto che doveva finire il campionato e così sarà, poi dal 1 giugno prenderemo delle decisioni. Sono assolutamente d'accordo con il presidente. Berlusconi è pieno di voglia e siamo ben intenzionati per la prossima campagna acquisti*"_


.


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Jose Mauri e Bertolacci non rappresentano il fulcro della campagna acquisti che non può prescindere dall'arrivo di almeno due campioni (per me ne arriveranno tre), ma rientrano nella categoria di giocatori che puntellano il mercato: uno molto promettente e uno che per rendimento quest'anno è tra i primi dieci della Serie A. In altri tempi al posto di Jose Mauri e Bertolacci arrivavano Poli e Matri, e non per puntellare, ma come rinforzi principali.



Son d'accordo con te. Il problema è che conoscendo Galliani e le sue abitudini, presi i comprimari dirà che siamo apposto così, che il Berlusca anche stavolta si è sacrificato ecc. ecc.
Teoricamente i primi sforzi dovrebbero essere per il campione (uno a caso... Verratti), poi prendi anche i bertolacci e jose mauri


----------



## Reblanck (20 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani ha appena rilasciato delle dichiarazioni che i tifosi rossoneri non ascoltavano da tanti anni. Ecco un breve estratto: *"Torneremo grandi, faremo una campagna acquisti importante"*.
> 
> [/B]"[/I]



Intendeva il mercato del usato


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Adriano Galliani ha appena rilasciato delle dichiarazioni che i tifosi rossoneri non ascoltavano da tanti anni. Ecco un breve estratto: *"Torneremo grandi, faremo una campagna acquisti importante"*.
> 
> A breve altri aggiornamenti.
> 
> Ecco le sue parole: _"*Credo proprio di si, sarà una campagna acquisti importante, assolutamente. Quando si ha il prestigio del Milan si fa presto a ripartire. Penso alla stagione 1998, l'anno dopo fu scudetto.* Se il prossimo Milan sarà più italiano? Si, assolutamente. Sento sempre i nostri ex allenatori, ma non parlo di Emery che è di un'altra squadra. Finalmente il prossimo anno avremo la tecnologia in campo, abbiamo subito due goal irregolari, difficili da valutare. Non c'è malafede però è un momento in cui De Sciglio ce lo buttano fuori dopo pochi secondi e Menez viene espulso per un fallo non commesso. Gli arbitri vengono giudicati dai loro capi. Pirlo Tevez? Il passato non ha rimedio, sono contento per loro due e per la Juventus. Nelle coppe europee chi gioca e vince porta punti importanti per tutte le altre squadre, proprio come abbiamo fatto noi per tanti anni. *Inzaghi? Abbiamo sempre detto che doveva finire il campionato e così sarà, poi dal 1 giugno prenderemo delle decisioni. Sono assolutamente d'accordo con il presidente. Berlusconi è pieno di voglia e siamo ben intenzionati per la prossima campagna acquisti*"_





Aron ha scritto:


> Zaza, un conto è gettare fumo negli occhi (come in effetti è stato fatto) con una rosa che non lo era. Ad esempio, quando dopo aver preso De Jong, Bojan e Pazzini c'è Galliani che afferma che Allegri ha una squadra competitiva (errore grave che mise Allegri in una situazione di pressione tremenda).
> 
> Un altro è parlare di mercato importante.
> Questo fatto non ha precedenti nella storia recente, neppure nell'estate in cui arrivavano Ibra e Robinho.
> ...



- Il bilancio è un disastro come non si vedeva da anni.
- Non ci sono giocatori di valore nella rosa che possano sanare suddetto bilancio o garantire un """tesoretto""" (lol) per il mercato.
- Silvio ha pubblicamente ripetuto che per costruire una squadra di livello servono capitali esterni perché lui non ne ha. Mi dici che questa è la prima volta che Galliani fa dichiarazioni del genere. Rilancio sottolineando che le parole di Silvio erano *inimmaginabili* fino a pochi mesi fa. La differenza è che i pensieri del Berlusca sono supportati dai freddi,imparziali numeri e non dalla speranza/intuizione dei tifosi.

Apprezzo il tuo ottimismo,ma i fatti ci dicono che senza un intervento esterno non ci sono le basi per un mercato di livello.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> - Il bilancio è un disastro come non si vedeva da anni.
> - Non ci sono giocatori di valore nella rosa che possano sanare suddetto bilancio o garantire un """tesoretto""" (lol) per il mercato.
> - Silvio ha pubblicamente ripetuto che per costruire una squadra di livello servono capitali esterni perché lui non ne ha. Mi dici che questa è la prima volta che Galliani fa dichiarazioni del genere. Rilancio sottolineando che le parole di Silvio erano *inimmaginabili* fino a pochi mesi fa. La differenza è che i pensieri del Berlusca sono supportati dai freddi,imparziali numeri e non dalla speranza/intuizione dei tifosi.
> 
> Apprezzo il tuo ottimismo,ma i fatti ci dicono che senza un intervento esterno non ci sono le basi per un mercato di livello.



Solo un appunto:

Il bilancio di quest' anno è stato disastroso.

Ma tieni conto che:

- il prossimo anno avremo 20-30 milioni in meno di ingaggi.

- nell' ultimo bilancio è stato inserito di tutto e di piu ( cosa che ci farebbe pensare davvero ad una cessione imminente)

- tolte le due cose sopra, con la Champions saremmo sostanzialmente in pari.


----------



## de sica (20 Maggio 2015)

E' inutile. Non capiscono che prendendo mezzi giocatori e affidandoli ad un mezzo allenatore, il passivo di bilancio sarà sempre lo stesso ogni anno, non si scappa. O si comprano i campioni o si chiude baracca e burattini, FINE.


----------



## Dapone (20 Maggio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> E' inutile. Non capiscono che prendendo mezzi giocatori e affidandoli ad un mezzo allenatore, il passivo di bilancio sarà sempre lo stesso ogni anno, non si scappa. O si comprano i campioni o si chiude baracca e burattini, FINE.



mezzo allenatore? sei in vena di complimenti?


----------

